# ماذا تعرف عن الايقونة وعن ترتيب الايقونات داخل الكنيسة ؟؟؟؟؟



## روزي86 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] *​*[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ هل تعرفhttp://www.ch-tsaly.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6256  ما هى الإيقونة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل تعرف  ما ترتيب  الإيقونات داخل الكنيسةhttp://www.ch-tsaly.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6256؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ كل شئ داخل كنيستنا القبطية الارثوذكسية له أصل كتابى وتتبع تعاليم أبائنا الرسل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فوجود الإيقونات فى الكنيسة  أمر كتابى وكذلك ترتيب الايقونات  داخل الكنيسة له نظام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وترتيب وله مفهوم روحى عميق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعالى نتعرف على رأى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكنيسة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]http://www.ch-tsaly.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6256  فى هذا الموضوع :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأيقونات وترتيبها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]--------------------------
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الايقونة " الصورة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هى عبارة عن رسم دقيق يحاول من يرسمها ان يظهر شخصية المرسوم فيها بأن يظهر هيبته او قداسته وعفته او شجاعته او وداعته وبساطته[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اما بالنسبة لترتيبها فتوضع كالاتى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]---------------------------------------

1- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صورة السيد المسيح مصلوبا فى اعلى الحجاب فوق الباب المتوسط للهيكل ولصين مصلوبين معه عن يمينه وعن يساره[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكذلك وجود صورة السيدة العذراء ناحية اليمين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .....
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويوحنا المعمدان ناحية اليسار[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولكل هذه اشارات روحية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]......

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رفع صورة المسيح مصلوبا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]------------------------------
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أ - تذكارا لرفعه على الصليب فوق جبل الجلجثة " الافرانيون " وبالتالى فتح الطريق الى القدس الابدية بالصليب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وضع  الصورة امام اعين المؤمنين للتفكير فى يسوع المصلوب الذى احبهم وصلب عنهم  ومات عن خطاياهم وفداهم بدمه الطاهر " انتم الذين امام عيونكم قد رسم يسوع  المسيح بينكم مصلوبا " غلا 3 : 1 " وايضا " عبر 12 : 1 - 3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " , [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وبالتالى تسمو محبيتنا لمن صلب لاجلنا ويهون علينا حمل صليبنا الخفيف بالقياس الى صليب المسيح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ..

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صورة اللصين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]---------------
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تذكرنا بأن يسوع صلب لاجل الجميع ,  فمن يستفيد من الصليب بقبول الايمان بالمسيح مخلصا وفاديا يربح الملكوت  كاللص اليمين , ومن لا يستفيد من الصليب برفض الايمان بالمسيح يرفض من  الملكوت كاللص الشمال " مت 25 : 33[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " ...

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اما صورة العذراء ويوحنا الحبيب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]------------------------------------
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فهى اشارة الى وقوفهم عند صليب المسيح قبل موته " يو 19 : 26[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " ...

2- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صورة العشاء الربانى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]----------------------------
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تحت صورة الصلبوت وفوق باب الهيكل  المتوسط مباشرة اشارة الى ان الرب يسوع هو الكاهن الحقيقى غير المنظور الذى  يقدم لنا جسده ودمه الاقدسين لنأكل منهم ونحيا الى الابد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...

3- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صورة التلاميذ الاثنى عشر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]------------------------------------
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]على جانبى صورة العشاء , ستة من كل جانب اشارة الى ان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الكنيسة[/FONT]  مبنية على اساس الرسل والانبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...

4- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صورة السيد المسيح له المجد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]----------------------------------------
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]على يمين باب الهيكل " الناحية القبلية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " ...

5- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صورة السيدة العذراء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]----------------------------
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]على يسار باب الهيكل " الناحية  البحرية " او بمعنى اخر على يمين السيد المسيح كما يقول داود النبى " جلست  الملكة عن يمين الملك " مز 45 : 9[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...

6- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من الناحية القبلية بجانب صورة السيد المسيح نجد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-----------------------------------------------------------------
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صورة يوحنا المعمدان ... ثم صورة مارمرقس .... ثم ايقونة قديس البيعة " الانبا ابرام " بجانب المذبح المسمى بأسمه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...

7- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من الناحية البحرية بجانب السيدة العذراء نجد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]----------------------------------------------------------
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صورة الملاك جبرائيل المبشر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ثم صورة الملاك ميخائيل خادم القيامة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .....
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ثم صورة شهيد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الكنيسة[/FONT] مارجرجس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بجانب المذبح المسمى بأسمه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من كل ذلك نجد ان حامل الآيقونات هو عبارة عن أيقونة معبرة ترسم لنا صورة اورشليم السمائية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] , [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وتشير الى الوحدة القائمة بين الكنيسة المجاهدة المنظورة " المؤمنين " , والكنيسة المنتصرة غير المنظورة " القديسين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وتشفع فيهم امام رب المجد يسوع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ..

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وبالتالى يشتاقوا للآنضمام اليهم والدخول الى الآقداس بدم الرب يسوع فى ثقة ورجاء " عبر 4 : 16[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ اتمنى نكون قد قدمنا لكم موضوعاً روحياً مفيداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]+ اذكرونا فى صلاتكم[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي الموضوع دا حلوو اوووي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا ليكي علي مرورك


----------

